

A laptop with a wired detachable touch screen - breiner
http://www.oded.us/2012/05/laptop-wired-detachable-touch-screen.html

======
drcode
I like this in principle. You are right that the "working part" of a tablet
could be a bit lighter with this approach.

However, one of the great benefits of tablets is how easy they are to start
working on: with my iPad, if it's in my briefcase and I have to add a calendar
item, I can pick it up, start it, add a calendar item, and put it back in mere
seconds.

Having it attached to a keyboard and having to mess with the wire would slow
this process down a bit, I would think. Also, I can't pick up the whole
package and run to a meeting quite as easily.

~~~
breiner
I agree that it will be less mobile than a conventional tablet, but some
people will be glad to lose a bit of mobility for desktop horse power and
price

------
jack-r-abbit
I don't like the wired approach. It reminds me of our first VCR as a kid that
had a wired remote. lol

I'm sure others are doing it too but I think that Asus has it right with the
Transformer line. You have a tablet that is self contained. But you can easily
attach the keyboard which then turns it into a laptop. The keyboard has some
additional I/O and another battery. I wonder if it would be possible to take
that one step further and have additional cpu/gpu power in the keyboard so
that as a laptop it is even more powerful.

~~~
breiner
>"take that one step further and have additional cpu/gpu power in the
keyboard"

that's an even better idea, but OS wise will probably cause problems. The
original idea is simple enough to implement 5 years ago, I can actually take
my old x61t and probably hack it myself...

------
twiceaday
I think it's been clear for a while that hardware is not the issue here. The
issue is the operating system. What OS will this run?

~~~
breiner
Win8, if M$ can pull it off... or maybe an Intel version of android with an i7
CPU, 16 gigs of ram and a 500gb hard drive :-)

